# PETA Asks Whitehouse to Halt Turkey Pardon



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

It's a White House tradition with a century and a half of history behind it, but PETA is asking the White House to skip it this year.
Today President Obama is set to pardon two turkeys - Cobbler and Gobbler- just as every president since George H. W. Bush has. The tradition finds its roots in a moment of sympathy Abe Lincoln's son, Tad, had for their table's turkey back in the 1860s.
[/COLOR] 
Now Ingrid Newkirk, president of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, says the turkey pardon has got to go.

"It makes light of the mass slaughter of some 46 million gentle, intelligent birds and portrays the United States' president as being in some sort of business partnership with the turkey-killing industry," Newkirk wrote in a letter sent to President Obama today. *"Turkeys do not need to be 'pardoned'-they are not guilty of anything other than being born into a world of prejudice. They are innocents who should be respected for who they are: good mothers, smart birds, and interesting animals."*

*"You understand so well that African-Americans, women, and members of the LGBT community have been poorly served throughout history," Newkirk writes, "and now I am asking you to consider other living beings who are ridiculed, belittled, and treated as if their sentience, feelings, and very natures count for nothing."*

Those are turkeys she's talking about.

When asked if the comparison of turkeys with minority Americans was a little extreme, PETA spokesperson Ashley Byrne answered that turkeys feel pain and fear, just like humans.

"Everyone deserves to be free from suffering, and that includes turkeys," Byrne said.






I am, for one of the first times in my life, literally speechless.


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

***.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

When emotion overrides logic, all that is left is lunacy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I am with them, dont pardon them.. Big cleaver whack their head off on national tv


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Tommy, your signature has me rolling!!!:lol::lol::lol:

BWHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

:coco::coco::coco:

I don't pardon turkeys either. I kill them. (Coming from the guy who hasn't had feathers fly in 2 years lol)


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Gee they feel pain just like humans then off with their heads and donate them to a homeless shelter so there will be a little less suffering. Their priorities are all ass backwards. This is coming from the same group that kills thousands of dogs and cats every year so they can line their wallets with more green.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Not all turkeys "feel pain and fear"; only the turkeys in the same woods as some of us are in come Spring season do.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

While she is writing, Ingrid Newkirk should write a letter to Wayne Parcelle complaining about his wolves running unchecked and killing baby fawns every Spring, too.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

We could stop eating turkeys and eat Ingrid Newkirk if she wasn't so damn bitter. :evilsmile

J


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If PETA wants the President to forego the very traditional pardoning of the turkeys, then he should be shown enjoying his turkey dinner the next day...LOL...and I will personally invite him turkey hunting next spring...LOL


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wait, he will fold to her request. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

Counted 64 turkys going down my drive this summer, please dont anyone tell PETA---all hell would break loss....:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

hubbhunter said:


> just wait, he will fold to her request.
> 
> Posted using outdoor hub campfire


nope


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

intelligent birds. Then I stopped reading.


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

CrankYanker said:


> intelligent birds. Then I stopped reading.


WOW!!! and I thought I was the only one who didnt care what peta says or doesnt say. Guess I was wrong, seems there are more than I thought.


----------

